
AT&T defends controversial FaceTime policy following widespread backlash - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/22/att-defends-facetime-cellular-policy/
======
kenthorvath
I would argue this public outcry should have been predicted and is not the
kind of sentiment AT&T should be seeking from their customers.

They should be adding value to their existing services and getting customers
to pay for that added value, not trying to find ways to charge their customers
more for their existing service.

Apple releases new hardware on a regular schedule - never once has the price
increased for a newer model of the hardware. With Apple, the quality only gets
better as the price gets cheaper. With AT&T, every contract not only comes
with a price hike, but with more restrictions.

I want to love AT&T - they were the first to carry the iPhone and they employ
more than a few of my family members. But, under current leadership, I vote no
confidence and have serious reservations about locking myself into 2 more
years of these shenanigans.

